# Changes Regarding Naruto & Bleach Fanworks



## dream (Mar 3, 2014)

As a part of our long-term forum re-organization plan we've made some changes to the Naruto & Bleach Fanworks.  

 is now a sub-section of . 

The sub-sections of Naruto Fanworks are now sub-sections of .  Naruto Fanworks itself was done away with.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2014)

I haven't checked those sections in years
Are they even still active


----------



## dream (Mar 3, 2014)

The activity isn't stellar but it does exist or at least it does from time to time.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2014)

I would love to see stats about each section of this forum.


----------



## beverlyB (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the post. I wonder why there are a lot of changes here. I miss watching Naruto Shippuden.


----------

